# Fluidized bed filters



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Would these filters be comparable to wet/dry filters?
Pros/cons? Which would you use with a P tank?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They look pretty good. But i have never used one. Heres some info from the web. And they're pretty damn cheap. But they need to work with a mechanical fiter. I think i will go this way on my new tank. It is taken from ugf's. And reworked into something better.

As a fluidized bed filter performs purely biological filtration, they must be used in conjunction with a mechanical pre-filter. Fluidized bed filters are columns of sand held in suspension by a flow of water from the tank. Bacteria flourish on the surface of the suspended sand and process the nitrogenous wastes. As the sand particles tumble and collide in the flow, the old bacteria are dislodged and replaced by new growth. This filter has the great advantage of rarely needing any form of maintenance and therefore the concern of removing the vital bacteria population associated with conventional filters is resolved.

Fluidized bed filters are designed to stand outside the tank so space must be available if you wish to install one. Some manufacturers design these filters as part of a modular system, each module in the system designed to perform a different filtration task such as mechanical filtration, chemical modules and even heating modules. These systems can be a good alternative to building your own sump filter.
Heres some models


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn good answer. you copy and paste that ?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah i did, I have been reading about them for the last couple of days though.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

cool just wondering. good info though.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

very good filter.
if you use one make sure to test your nitrate daily as you may have to bump up water changes.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Are they comparable to wet/dry? Even close?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You don't have to clean them. Thats a plus. By what iv'e read the biofiltration is better because of more surface area with the sand. But you will still have to add filter for mechanical purposes.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> Are they comparable to wet/dry? Even close?


 they are both nitrate factories, however the FBF has no sponge to catch particles and runs on a small pump. it gently flows along as to make the sand tumble around. a fast pump would blow the sand right out of it.

more of a add on to a current system.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would stick to a wet/dry. Although, I have heard good things about the FBF's.

~Dj


----------

